# Neusiedler See



## Honeyball (11. Januar 2017)

Aller Voraussicht nach werde ich in diesem Jahr (Ende Juni/Anfang Juli) ein paar Tage in Podersdorf am Neusiedler See sein.
Lohnt es sich da, etwas Angelausrüstung mitzunehmen, z.B. Spinnrute für Barsch/Hecht/Zander?

Kennt sich jemand dort aus und kann was zum See oder zu Gewässern in der Nähe sagen?

...und wie schlimm ist es mit blutsaugenden Plagegeistern in dieser Zeit?


----------



## StyriaNik (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Neusiedler See*

Hi!
Ich war letztes Jahr um diese Zeit am Neusiedler See...
Angelausrüstung mitnehmen ist sicher nicht verkehrt, auch hat der Neusiedler See einen recht guten Bestand quer durch die Bank, vom Rotauge bis zum Wels.
Was meines Erachtens die Schwierigkeit an diesem Gewässer ausmacht ist die Zugänglichkeit, man ist ohne Boot sehr beschränkt (kannst aber überall Boote mieten, wenn auch nicht günstig )
Hier ein Link der dir sicher noch weiterhilft: http://www.angelforum.at/neusiedler-see-fange-t11011.html
(Hoffe der Link ins fremde Forum ist kein Problem )

Bzgl. der Gelsen/Stechmücken kann ich nur raten allen Schutz der irgendwie zu kriegen ist mitzunehmen |bigeyes
Die können dort am Abend schon recht lästig werden, gerade direkt am Wasser


----------

